# RTL2Now: Videos können nicht abgespielt werden



## Qahnaarin (8. Januar 2015)

*RTL2Now: Videos können nicht abgespielt werden*

Moin,

Als ich mir heute zum Ersten Mal eine GoT-Folge bei RTL2Now ansehen wollte, hatte und habe ich das Problem, dass Vidoes einfach nicht abgespielt werden.
Erst hieß es, ich solle meinen AdBlocker ausstellen, aber selbst nach einer Deinstallation bleibt das Bild einfach nur schwarz bzw. es kommt überhaupt keines.
Flash-Player ist Version 16.0.0.235. 

So sieht das aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: RTL2Now: Videos können nicht abgespielt werden*

Eventuell am AV-Programm. Läuft es im InternetExplorer?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: RTL2Now: Videos können nicht abgespielt werden*

Ich würde dir in dem Sinne mal burning-seri.es vorschlagen, dann musst du so einen Dreck wie RTL nicht unterstützen


----------



## Qahnaarin (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: RTL2Now: Videos können nicht abgespielt werden*

Bevor ich das halb illegal mache, schau ich's doch lieber bei RTL 
Gestern hat es dann doch noch funktioniert, nachdem ich das Video irgendwie auf eine Favoritenliste gesetzt, wieder entfernt und anschließend wieder hinzugefügt hab... das sollte anders eigentlich auch laufen oder?


----------

